# Ray Comfort



## LadyFlynt (Dec 10, 2005)

What can anyone tell me about him? What church is he associated with (haven't been able to find out thus far).


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello;

I really like the guy. He is the only person worth watching on TBN. He and Kirk Cameron (the former growing pains star) team up and do a show on TBN called "The way ofthe Master". It is pretty good. He has a website I think at wayofthemaster.com.



He is very active in evangelism. Some of his tchniques are a little gimmicky..such as a 100 dollar bill tract that was really corny (it was a fake 100 bill with a gospel messageon back).

He preaches the all men are sinners and that the 10 Commandments can be used as a guide to show people their sin. Have you ever lied? That makes youa liar? Have you ever stolen? Then you are a thief? What will God do to liarsand thiefs on Judgment Day? 

I don't know if he is a 5 pointer, but I get the feeling that I am on the same sheet of music with him when I hear him talk.

He does not have big white floofy hair. Nor big rings or chains, or BMWs. He seems like a humble, sincere man who is truly trying to further the kingdom of God rather than build his own little kingdom.


I am sure that some may find some faults with him. But I cannot speak any ill of him.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Dec 10, 2005)

Ray comfort was greatly influential on me back in 89 and the early 90's. I did a lot of street evangelism back then and his books were very helpful in that regard. He also helped open my eyes to the biblical purpose of the law of god.

He came to my church once and I talked with him for about 10 minutes. Very friendly (and funny) guy.

I know that he used to be very pentecostal regarding the gifts. He may still be. If my memory is correct, his book "Springboards for budding preachers" teaches that THE evidence for being Spirit-filled is the speaking in tongues. It gave me the idea that every christian should have that gift. Other than that, the book was very good.

I believe he is (or was) based out of Bellflower California, but is originally from New Zealand.

Mike


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 10, 2005)

Last I heard, he is a 4-pointer.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 10, 2005)

Ray is a blatant Arminian. He is definitely good with preaching the Law, but after that, you mine as well listen to Billy Graham. he had done a few things with Cross TV, and I know his work through partnering with Cross TV. He did a program or two with them on preaching the Law for evangelism.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 10, 2005)

He attends CC Bellflower I believe.

[Edited on 12-11-2005 by Scott Bushey]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Devin (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone seen Ray & Kirk's book on the "great preachers"?

Featured Edwards, Spurgeon, Whitefield, and Wesley. I flipped through it and found a few quotes interesting. Kirk said Spurgeon's doctrine was "pure." 

I hope he wasn't saying it out of ignorance.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 11, 2005)

According to the website (www.wayofthemaster.com), He left New Zealand to become Pastor of Evangelilsm at Hosanna Chapel in Bellfower, Ca. 

I like his evangelism techniques. Beyond that, I don't know that much about him.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> According to the website (www.wayofthemaster.com), He left New Zealand to become Pastor of Evangelilsm at Hosanna Chapel in Bellfower, Ca.
> 
> I like his evangelism techniques. Beyond that, I don't know that much about him.



FYI
He is not a pastor. I have heard this first hand from one of his videographers (whom I know personally). He _attends_ a CC......


And for the record, the emphasis they place on the law in it's ability to _convert(ing) the soul_ is strongly Arminian; in all the studies I have ever hear, they miss essential doctrines, i.e. election.

[Edited on 12-11-2005 by Scott Bushey]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> ...



Oh my! So his website is lying?? That's concerning!! Thanks for the fyi.

Yes, his emphasis on evangelism is strongly Arminian, but I like his his actual "person to person" evangelism style. It is very Biblical. Never heard any of his preaching outside evanglism techniques. I'm not suprised though. 

I do believe that although we have many points of disagreement in our theology, that he does have something to offer. No need to throw out the baby with the bathwater eh?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...




beth,
Just to be clear; I believe he is [a] pastor (the way he understands the term) of: http://www.wayofthemaster.com/wotm_html.shtml

From what my friend told me (just a month ago) that he does not pastor a _church_. I wouldn't call his web page a liar. From what my friend told me, he attends:
http://www.hosannachapel.org/

For the record, I have been out with Ray's group; they go to the Promenade in Los Angeles every Saturday night. I would not throw out the baby with the bath water. I use some of his techniques when I interact with people.

As far as his "person to person" style: Television only shows you what they want you to see. You don't see the mute button that Ray uses on the microphones his participants speak on. If he doesn't like what you are asking or saying, he just steps on the mute button.......

http://www.wayofthemaster.com/bioray.shtml



> Ray Comfort's ministry has been commended by Franklin Graham, Josh McDowell, Bill Gothard, David Wilkerson, Joni Eareckson Tada, and many other Christian leaders. He has written for Billy Graham's Decision magazine and Bill Bright's Worldwide Challenge. His literature is used by the Moody Bible Institute, Leighton Ford Ministries, Campus Crusade For Christ, Institute in Basic Life Principles, and the Institute for Scientific & Biblical Research. He has also written more than 40 books and is a regular platform speaker at Southern Baptist State Conferences. His videos were seen by more than 30,000 pastors in 1992, and he has spoken in more than 800 churches, from almost every denomination. He also co-hosts the award-winning television show "œThe Way of the Master, with actor Kirk Cameron.




[Edited on 12-11-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> [
> 
> As far as his "person to person" style: Television only shows you what they want you to see. You don't see the mute button that Ray uses on the microphones his participants speak on. If he doesn't like what you are asking or saying, he just steps on the mute button.......
> ...



Not suprising, but to bad. Scott, have you seen him handle difficult questions? How does he handle questions of election?

Hey, who's the picture of in your avatar?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



I would have to be that he has a skewed view of election; "God looked down the cooridor of time and saw who would choose Christ, hence God elected that person". Thats the CC version.

The person in my avatar is the CC guru, Chuck Smith.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> ...



... and pretty much the Arminian version. Real sovereign God there, eh?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice avatar of the pope of CC Scott!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2005)

I have also briefly browsed his book on great preachers. His "great preachers" are Whitefield and Spurgoen, to name a few. He does highly revere Spurgeon and it appears that he states agreement with Spurgeon.


Concerning some comments above:
I am not sure what the definition of a "blatant" Arminian is...but I would assume that blatant would designate an Arminain who is adamantly Arminian and hates Calvinism or any hint of it.

If this is the definition, he is surely not this from anything I have heard.



He appears just to be a zealous guy who has many things right and some things wrong. I cannot fault him.



Above is also written:

"And for the record, the emphasis they place on the law in it's ability to convert(ing) the soul is strongly Arminian; in all the studies I have ever hear, they miss essential doctrines, i.e. election."



I have never heard him talk on election. And I do not see how preaching the law is Arminian. The puritans used to say that we must first show people Sinai before we reveal Mount Zion to them. 




As far as mute buttons on his microphone and other charges against his videos on evangelism.... 


He seems to give those who ridicule him plenty of airtime. He is good to air many objections to Christianity that people say to him. Sometimes he even airs things that make him look clumsy or like a fool. 


I would charge any one of you to do a better job of making a video on evangelism. It is easy to pulldown.





A little charity ought to be given to one who labors heavily in a difficult task. You may not agree with him totally, but he is out there evangelizing while many (including me) are merely pecking on the PuritanBoard or reading Berkhof.


Maybe, if we had to choose, we need a little more feet to the Gospel and less head.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 11, 2005)

Trevor, I think that many on here would have a problem with your dilemma of us spending too much time not evanglizing. Many would not see that it is our role to be out on the streets doing evangelism in this manner. I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree. "Street evangelism" is of questionable effect and most pastors could better use their time in tending to their own flocks. You are correct.



But I do see a trend among many Reformed and sovereign grace people to be full of book knowledge while being lacking in evangelistic zeal. 

I have seen several churches that have, listed under their missionaries, ONLY "Home Missions". HOme missions may be importnat, but if Illinois is the most exotic location these people are going, something is wrong. 

And yet, if another man tries to do anything evangelistic he is paralyzed in action due to the many voices criticizing his actions, methods,etc.


What I tried to convey was this: 

Give the guy a break, he is out there busting his rump. Rather than being couch critics, let us pray for him. If we see too many faults with him, let us ask ourselves, why are we not out there doing better then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 11, 2005)

Trevor,
That is not exaxctly what Gabe meant; Preaching is a component of a specific office in the church. 

How do you see the great commission; is it a duty given by Christ to his officers or is it to all members of the church body?

You also ask:



> Give the guy a break, he is out there busting his rump. Rather than being couch critics, let us pray for him. If we see too many faults with him, let us ask ourselves, why are we not out there doing better then?



The JW's do this same type of thing. He is dispensational in the ilk of Lehaye and Jenkins. He's part of the problem as far as I am concerned. Just becasue someone is out there, doesn't necessarily make me feel gratuitous towards his efforts.

As far as what I do, I am always looking for ways to give a reason for the hope that is within me. My pastor, he preaches; it is his job.

[Edited on 12-11-2005 by Scott Bushey]

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 11, 2005)

I have to comment in the defense of street evangelism. Honestly it depends on what you mean by the term. In my husband's experience of such ministry it has included a particular focus on the homeless and those in ghetto areas. He doesn't go and get preachy or try to make them say some form of the sinner's prayer and other such evanjellyfish type of thing. He does bring them denim comforters on the coldest nights of the year, give rides to shelters, buy food that can be eaten from the can (including can openers), hand warmers, thermal undergarments and socks, etc. He speaks with them, finds where they are at, speaks with them of the gospel when and how appropriate, finds other forms of help for those needing it, and has maintained relationships with these same ppl throughout the winter. The men that teamed up kept names and names of places that these ppl considered home, so they knew where to find them the next time. One man was able to find work (he was a chef) and eventually got off the street. There was even an expecting couple and they helped them in what way the couple would allow them. Other times, they ran into teens that ran the streets (a friend was their teacher and knew most of them from his work at the East St Louis school district). It opened up a wider relationship with these ppl. In the crack house district there were women that we living with no electricity and little food. They connected them with help for those needs and of course spoke with them and, if willing, also connected them with close by churches. It was more of an outreach than a stand on the corner kind of thing. Don't tell them "God will provide all their needs" and then send them away cold and hungry. Granted some of these ppl (on the streets) had mental and other problems. Some were in transit from one city to another (St Louis is warmer than many other cities on this side of the country...comparisons being Chicago and Detroit).

It is a big commitment and not something that should be taken lightly. The men at our last church also has started a transition program. One of the men they have reach through a jail ministry has agreed to be helped and mentored. They've set him up with an apartment and may have found him a job by now. The men take turns checking on him and mentoring him. This has to be a consistent thing to work. The man is fully committed to accountability with the men of the church and the men need to be committed to him and his growth and transition.

Granted, some of this is unusual for what most know of "street ministries". But I think street ministry CAN be done...the thing is HOW are you going to do it and are you committed...you can just thrust a tract and bible at someone and think you've done your part or make them say a prayer and their life will BOOM, change. Nope. Honestly, your expectations have to be low, you have to be encouraging but realistic, and you have to be committed to the time, needs, and relationships involved. These ppl have to see you care regardless. Some don't want to see you ever and you have just walk away accepting their wishes (sometimes from their view of privacy and sometimes due to mental disorders).

There is something to be said for white guys and old women willing to walk the streets of ESL in the middle of a weekend night or going straight up to crackhouses apts during their busiest times of trafficking.

Just a thought.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 11, 2005)

BTW, thanks for the info on Ray Comfort...and uncle was talking about him and I just needed background on him. I couldn't speak one way or another on the guy because I was clueless.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2005)

"My pastor, he preaches; it is his job...."


Ah yes, the spector of a professional ministry. Brother, I hope that it is much more than a job...and that he sees his "job description" as broader than merely inside the local church.



You wrote:

"How do you see the great commission; is it a duty given by Christ to his officers or is it to all members of the church body?"


I am not sure of the point of this question. Christ gave it to his immediate disciples and no one else. These then spread it to the church. The church spreads it to the world. But let us not think that ordained ministers are the only ones who do this and that the only venue of this is to be done inside a church building.




Again, I have not heard the blatant heresy that you claim to be hearing from Ray Comfort. He seems to be a decent guy. 

So what if he is Dispensational. I have watched at least 20-25 of his "Way of the Master" videos and I have never once heard anything about the End Times or the Rapture.

I am grateful for his efforts.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 11, 2005)

Lets have a Phil. 1:18 moment here, and quit going around and around on a guy who isn't here to defend himself. Lock it, anyone?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 11, 2005)

> Again, I have not heard the blatant heresy that you claim to be hearing from Ray Comfort. He seems to be a decent guy.



Arminianism is heresy. It would be 'decent' if he recanted.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Lets have a Phil. 1:18 moment here, and quit going around and around on a guy who isn't here to defend himself. Lock it, anyone?



I don't necessarily think this thread has been particularly slanderous, vain or unedifying, but at this point, it seems to have served its original purpose, and thus (as Bruce noted) there is no point in going any further with the topic.

Closing...


----------

